# General > Upcoming Events >  Te Kuiti Hunter Fied Shoot

## Gillie

The Te Kuiti Hunter Field Shoot will be held on Sunday the 15th of June 2014.

The aim of this field shoot is to get hunters out practicing their shooting under field conditions i.e. non-standard distances, terrain based wind patterns, odd angles and potentially uncomfortable shooting positions. The shoot will be set to simulate hunting situations and will use the contour of the land to provide a variety of shots. 

 @mucko will be handling most of the details i will only be there to setup and run the shooting side of things. There will be limited entry spot availible so get in touch with  @mucko if you are interested in coming along. 

The event is aimed at hunter's so bring along your hunting gear and give it a go. Competitors will need 20 rounds each and targets will be between 20m and ~350m. Anything under a full length magnum calibre is fine. If you have something bigger then get in touch with myself and depending on what it is and how hot you have it running I may allow it. This event will not be a biathlon though - i won't make you run... far.  :Grin: 

A couple of details that mucko and I have not finalised yet include - entry fee (expect $20 TBC), safety briefing time (9:30am probably), BBQ afterwards? We may also be running a clay target stage at the end of the day. 

Should be a good day though. We won't be hard core on the competition side of things so it will be a pretty social affair. Will try and set a couple of easier stages along with a couple of harder stages to keep thing interesting. A good opportunity to come along and meet a few fellow forum members!

 @Bagheera @andyanimal;  @Proudkiwi  @Rushy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

Couple of other guys that might be interested:
 @kimjon,  @andyanimal31,  @Dead is better

----------


## BRADS

Anyone from the bay keen to go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

You want a spotter brads ?

----------


## BRADS

> You want a spotter brads ?


Spotter and shooter :Thumbsup:  Maybe @Neckshot is keen?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Just don't let him drive  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Just don't let him drive


Oh that was my plan shared driving, I'm keen two go but don't want two talk two myself all the way :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

[QUOTE=BRADS;250258]Oh that was my plan shared driving, I'm keen two go but don't want two talk two myself all the way :Have A Nice Day: 


His driving is perfect mate, just couldn't think of anything else to give him shit about  :Have A Nice Day: 

He hasn't taken the bait so he must be havin a nana nap  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=7mmsaum;250266]


> He hasn't taken the bait so he must be havin a nana nap


Or a quick rumble

----------


## Neckshot

I would love to go to it but to close to a planed hunt for me so good luck @mucko and @Gillie 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kimjon

Yip, sounds fun. Will pm mucko

----------


## mucko

> I would love to go to it but to close to a planed hunt for me so good luck @mucko and @Gillie 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


one day Jase our paths will cross.

----------


## Tahr

Yes, good luck with this. I would come but Im off to the States for work the next day.

Cheers

----------


## hunter308

@mucko and @Gillie can you put me down as a possible for this good way for me to get a bit more aquainted with my 270 already got 20 or so rounds loaded up so certainly not short of ammo I just need to find out if I can get the day off from work  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

Change that possible to definite Mucko I misread and thought it said saturday, sundays are sweet as for me so I am in. Would have edited the original post but that dumb forbidden error is back again

----------


## Rushy

I haven't been ignoring this. I just need to do some organising before I can commit.

----------


## Neckshot

> one day Jase our paths will cross.


They will bro I met your hat once  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

Sweet as @hunter308 i would expect @Fluff to show his face,

----------


## Whisper

I'm keen too - let me check with her indoors.

----------


## hunter308

make sure you really grease her up @Whisper so she can only give one answer and that has to be yes  :Grin:

----------


## Whisper

... then should i ask about the field shoot? :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

> ... then should i ask about the field shoot?


Only if you don't want the third degree as to your where abouts all day  :Grin:

----------


## Fluff

> Sweet as @hunter308 i would expect @Fluff to show his face,


The Titan and I should be able to make an appearance, as long as im not off shooting four legged targets.

----------


## bsa89

@Sniper Tell rich, would be good practice.

----------


## AzumitH

Cautiously keen, possibly with a mate of mine.  Will gather some info before officially signing up.

----------


## AzumitH

Ok I'll officially put my name down, plus my brother.  Any particular gear required?

----------


## hunter308

> Ok I'll officially put my name down, plus my brother.  Any particular gear required?


The requirements are all in the first post @mucko will be pleased to see a bit more interest showing for this event, wonder if @Rushy is going to make his appearance too.

----------


## Rushy

Still uncertain about that Hunter308

----------


## Neckshot

Anyone who is thinking about going to this but arnt sure just go!!! You wont regret it. To late to say wish I was there after it's all done 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AzumitH

That was my line of thinking Neckshot, just get into it.  Will be good to give my .308 Howa a run, has had maybe 40 rounds through it in around 2 years haha.

----------


## hunter308

Totally agree @Neckshot I have always wanted to go to a field shoot but took me almost two years to replace my centerfire after selling it in 2012 to fund a trip to aussie for wheat harvest which turned out to be a shit season and ended up me coming home after a few weeks. Plus it is an opportunity to gain confidence in making those longer shots at a target where there is no chance of wounding an animal and also a good way to meet a few forum members outside of the hunting environment.

----------


## Neckshot

Its pluses out weigh the negatives which I cant think of any right now.Like you have said you meet forum members you learn at what state you are at with your wepon handling skills and can generally correct them before the day is over and you get a little competitive aswell.I believe these type of shoots are vital for animal hunters because practice is what makes good shooters better!.

Jase

----------


## Blaser

Any one down manawatu way thinking of heading up for this shoot? I may be keen and could fit a couple of guys in if  any one wants a ride. Would drive up Saturday night and stay some where then straight home after the shoot.

----------


## hunter308

@Blaser if you are stuck for somewhere to stay you are welcome to stay at our place in Te Awamutu unless someone closer to Te Kuiti is able to put you up.

----------


## Neckshot

> Any one down manawatu way thinking of heading up for this shoot? I may be keen and could fit a couple of guys in if  any one wants a ride. Would drive up Saturday night and stay some where then straight home after the shoot.


Put me down as a passenger mate @Blaser at this stage I'm keem to meet some good buggers up there

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gillie

> Its pluses out weigh the negatives which I cant think of any right now.Like you have said you meet forum members you learn at what state you are at with your wepon handling skills and can generally correct them before the day is over and you get a little competitive aswell.I believe these type of shoots are vital for animal hunters because practice is what makes good shooters better!.
> 
> Jase


Of course there is negatives!! You have to travel, have to spend money (travel, ammo, entry...), it takes up your day, you might learn something you don't want to, everyone is likely to see you miss, you might turn up in camo clothing and everyone will think you are trying too hard to be Rambo, you might turn up in the wrong brand clothing, wrong truck, in gumboots, in jandals, your rifle might not be sighted in!!!

Positives though it is fun if you don't take yourself too seriously, i cannot think of a better place to learn/practice field shooting (other than maybe hunting goats or rabbits), you'll meet some like minded people, probably get to see some neat gear (and maybe even try it out), and the BBQ is usually pretty good.

----------


## Neckshot

> Of course there is negatives!! You have to travel, have to spend money (travel, ammo, entry...), it takes up your day, you might learn something you don't want to, everyone is likely to see you miss, you might turn up in camo clothing and everyone will think you are trying too hard to be Rambo, you might turn up in the wrong brand clothing, wrong truck, in gumboots, in jandals, your rifle might not be sighted in!!!
> 
> Positives though it is fun if you don't take yourself too seriously, i cannot think of a better place to learn/practice field shooting (other than maybe hunting goats or rabbits), you'll meet some like minded people, probably get to see some neat gear (and maybe even try it out), and the BBQ is usually pretty good.


Still don't see the negatives  :Grin:  :Grin: 
And I'd like to meet these hardcase waikato buggers 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hunter308

That's the spirit   @Neckshot will be good to meet some of you crazy Dannevirke fellers (actually my grandmother was bought up down there and some of my rellies are still there). I am actually quite interested in what the physical bullet drops will be for my first batch of reloads I have done in a while seeing they have been no further than the range when I did the load testing for the 270. Which reminds me I need to get a pair of earmuffs/plugs before the day as well just in case it is a rule of the shoot. I do not care if I miss or people laugh at the rags/vehicle I turn up in it will be a bit of a learning experience for me as I may learn if my shooting technique is up the shit and will happily accept any pointers given at the time to improve my shooting etc, plus it is a good way to find out if you are safe to go hunting with regarding safe firearm handling etc there are just so many positives that it far outweighs any negatives.

----------


## mucko

I would like to add another 6 names to my list so dont be shy will be a great day to be had with the BBQ crankin afterwards i dont think i will bother with shotgun shoot saves everyone having to bring extra firearms. PM me with your interest bring a mate and meet some new faces.

----------


## hunter308

How many have you got on your list so far @mucko

----------


## Gillie

> Which reminds me I need to get a pair of earmuffs/plugs before the day as well just in case it is a rule of the shoot.


Bring ear protection - it will be a rule. I will have a couple of extra sets of muffs and a few extra sets of ear plugs with me.

----------


## hunter308

No worries Gillie will get myself some hearing protection sorted out.

----------


## mucko

> How many have you got on your list so far @mucko


about 9 so far Ross would like to have about 15.

----------


## Neckshot

Keep pushing mate its
A common battle for orginizing gong Shoots. approach all the local shooters face to face it works real well .Will try to scrounge another motly bugger from down here. Your also bringing this type of shoot to a new part of town so it will get easier  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

> Keep pushing mate its
> A common battle for orginizing gong Shoots. approach all the local shooters face to face it works real well .Will try to scrounge another motly bugger from down here. Your also bringing this type of shoot to a new part of town so it will get easier 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


For sure bro if they knew what they were missing i would be turning people away

----------


## Rushy

> For sure bro if they knew what they were missing i would be turning people away


Have you got Fluff on a strippers pole Mucko?

----------


## Gillie

Last night I talked with a couple of guys up your way that might be keen to come along. They were just checking out the date.

----------


## Fluff

> Have you got Fluff on a strippers pole Mucko?


How hilarious Rushy.

----------


## Gibo

> How hilarious Rushy.


That might just get @Pointer along!  :XD:

----------


## mucko

> That might just get  @Pointer along!


 i think you @Gibo should bring @Pointer and @Twoshotkill along. and dont give me that shit about going hunting you know you will just stay home so get your arse down here

----------


## Gibo

> i think you @Gibo should bring @Pointer and @Twoshotkill along. and dont give me that shit about going hunting you know you will just stay home so get your arse down here


We could come over as support? For the fence posts  :Grin:  or other way around  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

Do it Gibo.

----------


## Fluff

And bring my boots with you

----------


## Rushy

> How hilarious Rushy.


Yeh I am just a funny fellah Fluff

----------


## Gibo

Ok fuck it! If the fishing is off this weekend im coming! If the fishing is on then i'll do my best to get another pass.  :Grin:  Best I can do.

----------


## Neckshot

Pencil Philipo in @mucko
He will confirm tonight 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hunter308

Looks like the numbers are starting to get up which is what @mucko was hoping for would be good to finally get to meet @Philipo too

----------


## Neckshot

> Ok fuck it! If the fishing is off this weekend im coming! If the fishing is on then i'll do my best to get another pass.  Best I can do.


You can fish anytime @Gibo  but you will get less chances to get along to one of Gillies shoots.I will see you there  :Wink: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AzumitH

Will be a lot of new faces for me, looking forward to it though.  This is definitely a hobby where who you know is as important as what you know.

----------


## Gibo

> You can fish anytime @Gibo  but you will get less chances to get along to one of Gillies shoots.I will see you there 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Prior boys trip commitment so will see

----------


## Gapped axe

Just working thru a few other commitments (work) but I hope to be there with my Bro, will confirm soon, regards GA

----------


## mucko

> Just working thru a few other commitments (work) but I hope to be there with my Bro, will confirm soon, regards GA


Would be good to see you here.

----------


## Gibo

Is this at your farm @mucko?

----------


## mucko

> Is this at your farm @mucko?


Yeah bro got some mean hills and valleys to shoot from. and Fluff owns it so when we move on he can host it chur chur

----------


## Twoshotkill

Mucko. I can't go. I will be in Hong Kong . Also don't want to show everyone up with just 2 shots!!!! Hehe

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah bro got some mean hills and valleys to shoot from. and Fluff owns it so when we move on he can host it chur chur


Mean. Let ya know Friday lunchtime . Might bring @Dirtyface along too

----------


## mucko

> Mucko. I can't go. I will be in Hong Kong . Also don't want to show everyone up with just 2 shots!!!! Hehe


All good mate i figured you would be busy with something but Hong Kong you lucky bugger enjoy your trip.

----------


## mucko

> Mean. Let ya know Friday lunchtime . Might bring @Dirtyface along too


Yeah mean as bro.

----------


## Philipo

Count me in  :Yarr:

----------


## hunter308

> Count me in


Good on ya phil look forward to meeting ya.

----------


## peril 787b

Bugger it, got nothin else planned so I see no reason to not be there. What's the address? 308 or 7.62x39? Will bring the front stuffer down too, just for a bit of fun.

----------


## hunter308

Will be good to see you coming along peril you might want to use the 308  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Anymore seats available for Sunday?

----------


## Gillie

> Anymore seats available for Sunday?


Get in touch with  @mucko. Pretty certain there is a spot or two left though. 

Just a reminder about some of the details:Get in touch with Mucko for the location.Entry fee is $20 per competitor.Safety briefing will be 9:30am. Do not be late. If you are not at the safety briefing, chances are you won't be shooting.The shoot will be geared up for hunters. We recommend you bring your hunting gear along. Targets will be various sizes and will range from 25m to 350m with most being between 100 and 250m. There will be some easier targets and we will also be putting in some fun / tricky / faster stuff as well. We will be setting the shoot to try and get everyone to hit targets while trying to make sure no-one hits all of them!Every competitor will need 20 rounds. No full length magnum calibers (if you want to bring along something bigger then talk to me first - do not just turn up with it expecting to shoot).Turn up ready to go. You will not be given the opportunity to sight your rifle in first.Ear protection is required by all attendees (spectators included).Its a working farm, bring suitable footwear. Bring suitable clothing for the weather - plan on being outdoors and exposed to the weather throughout the day.There will be a late lunch BBQ but it might be a good idea to bring a snack and a drink while you are on the course. Do not plan on being close to your vehicle all day.Sense of humour is a must. Be prepared to laugh at yourself and have others join in  :Grin:  
All in all it is looking to be a fun shoot. Great fun for spectators as well. 
I'll take my camera along as well and post a couple of pictures here afterwards. Might even post some results if they are not too embarrassing!  :Grin: 
Be good to meet a bunch of forum members and catch up with a few i have already met.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Working on it

----------


## mucko

> Anymore seats available for Sunday?


For you of coarse there is.

----------


## Woody

Maybe keen to attend. I went to the Taihape/Waiouru day and really enjoyed it. Anybody going from Taupo?

----------


## Maca49

Maybe yet to decide if we go to the Bach Friday at Kinloch

----------


## Neckshot

> Maybe yet to decide if we go to the Bach Friday at Kinloch


Weather in Taupo  will be shit then so just come for a shoot instead 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Yep, my wife wants to go to Kinloch so I can travel over to TQititi and back then come home Monday Am

----------


## Neckshot

> Yep, my wife wants to go to Kinloch so I can travel over to TQititi and back then come home Monday Am


Sorted then :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

> Maybe keen to attend. I went to the Taihape/Waiouru day and really enjoyed it. Anybody going from Taupo?


PM me

----------


## mucko

If your heading over Woody thats Great. i would say you have the last spot on the shoot.

----------


## Woody

> PM me


Yep. I is a comin. Will pm u Maca

----------


## Gillie

I have had a couple of questions about the shooting on the day. 
It is a hunters shoot and i haven't set it yet so i can't give details about individual stages.
While hunting you may be presented with the opportunity to fire more than 1 shot to get the animal (or animals) you are after. This may or may not be the case on the day.
Animals don't hang around all day waiting for you to get your shit sorted. Expect that we will not give you all day to get your shit sorted.
Very often while hunting you may not be able to take a shot lying down using your bipod. This may or may not be the case on the day.  

It is going to be a fun shoot. As i said before we will set the course to try and make sure everyone is hitting while trying to make sure we challenge the more experienced shooters as well.

----------


## Neckshot

> I have had a couple of questions about the shooting on the day. 
> It is a hunters shoot and i haven't set it yet so i can't give details about individual stages.
> While hunting you may be presented with the opportunity to fire more than 1 shot to get the animal (or animals) you are after. This may or may not be the case on the day.
> Animals don't hang around all day waiting for you to get your shit sorted. Expect that we will not give you all day to get your shit sorted.
> Very often while hunting you may not be able to take a shot lying down using your bipod. This may or may not be the case on the day.  
> 
> It is going to be a fun shoot. As i said before we will set the course to try and make sure everyone is hitting while trying to make sure we challenge the more experienced shooters as well.


your a hard bugger Gillie :Thumbsup: ..........................one question im sure you have already had but have not mentioned yet................is that camo net coming up???? :Grin:

----------


## mucko

Weather looks like it will be primo for the weekend. @Neckshot i am sure even if he doesnt bring it i can find enough things to put in the way of the targets. :Bouaaaaah:  :Bouaaaaah:  :Bouaaaaah:  :Bouaaaaah:  :Bouaaaaah:

----------


## Gillie

> is that camo net coming up????


Sometimes when your hunting you need to deal with frustration... frustration may come in the form of vegetation getting in your way. You may or may not have to deal with frustration at this shoot - that is up to you and how you decide to deal with what we ask you to do on the day.

Short answer... harden the f#*k up or simply decide to have fun regardless  :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

> Sometimes when your hunting you need to deal with frustration... frustration may come in the form of vegetation getting in your way. You may or may not have to deal with frustration at this shoot - that is up to you and how you decide to deal with what we ask you to do on the day.
> 
> Short answer... harden the f#*k up or simply decide to have fun regardless


Blah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!...............ok Gillie :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Fark me do you have age brackets I'm in the old folks, is there wheel chair access? And bugger me woody wood ya believe was the only guy I met at the Taupo range a couple of weeks ago, and he nearly looks a professional! It's a very small world, good new member on the forum who loves rarking up those dim wits we all know like Nick S. Welcome aboard Woody

----------


## Woody

I think it is Gillie who is rarking US up! Sounds like we better put some secret weapons in the backpack. Machete, telescoping ladder, chainsaw, trench spade, no-doze, steroid, fantasy pills, bribery money, aspirins!!!!--- Mebbe a horse--porters? Sunglasses, barrier cream, support crew---

Nah. Rifle, ammo and a drink'l do.
Looks like another great day coming up.

----------


## hunter308

Yup definitely going to be a good day will be picking up a bi pod (found one at hamills on special for $50)  if I have no work again on thursday

----------


## Maca49

Bi pod shit surely it's all off hand? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## hunter308

There is nothing saying you can't use a bipod for those shots out past 200, I for one can not hold a steady aim past 150 meters (how do you think I shot the hook off mucko's gong  :Psmiley: )

----------


## Maca49

Must be a BIG gong!

----------


## Spook

> There is nothing saying you can't use a bipod for those shots out past 200, I for one can not hold a steady aim past 150 meters (how do you think I shot the hook off mucko's gong )


You will find yourself better off using a stick to support your rifle on a field shoot rather than a bipod. You will not have the luxury or opportunity to always be able to take a prone shot...and seldom have the time to settle yourself for the prone/bipod/perfect shot. A stick will help get one's arse around the course whereas a bipod is just another added weight to the rifle and as you say you are having trouble holding steady I can assure you that the bipod on your rifle will make it even worse due to the weight and putting rifle out of balance.

----------


## BRADS

> There is nothing saying you can't use a bipod for those shots out past 200, I for one can not hold a steady aim past 150 meters (how do you think I shot the hook off mucko's gong )


definitely take the bipod if that's your style of hunting :Have A Nice Day: 
Last field shoot I went two, from memory the only gun without a bipod was the guy that one it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunter308

> definitely take the bipod if that's your style of hunting
> Last field shoot I went two, from memory the only gun without a bipod was the guy that one it


I will take it with me but won't be putting it on the rifle unless I absolutely have to will try making the shots using the sling on my rifle to try and see if that will stabilise my aim or as spook said I could take my tramping stick which is an adjustable aluminium one and rest off the handle of that if I had to. My shooting technique is probably up the shit so hopefully I can pick up on some pointers while doing the field shoot and if it is up the shit then I can sort it out.

----------


## Maca49

If I get a few shots in the general direct of the target Ill be happy, hitting them will involve miracles and I believe that guys not coming!

----------


## Rushy

> If I get a few shots in the general direct of the target Ill be happy,


I am not sure that Happy will be happy with you impersonating him Maca.

----------


## Maca49

Geeze Rushy I can out shoot @Happy! He got a buggered shoulder so easy, give him some thing with a big recoil, that slows him down  :ORLY:  @30calterry can shoot! and they've got some nice gear as well

----------


## Happy

> Geeze Rushy I can out shoot @Happy! He got a buggered shoulder so easy, give him some thing with a big recoil, that slows him down  @30calterry can shoot! and they've got some nice gear as well


  Woo hoo .. I sense a challenge looming ... Bring your wallet next farm trip @Maca49 with some paper stuff in  it...  Cant at the moment the range is two feet under water ...

 Recoil sensitivity is all relevant to the reward...   As challenger you can even go first he he ....

----------


## Woody

I got my walking sticks and my leg braces--- hell, I'm nearly a transformer. Got a bipod as well--- attached to my hips.

It's got adjustable hinges as well-- trouble is they're stuffed. 
Eyes are a bit dim, my belt has gotten too short; but heck, my rifle is A 1. (And it has never had a bipod attached)

I'm still good at eating bbq sausages though!

Started off long while back with vee sights, then apetures, then 2 1/2 power Bushnell, then 4 power Leupold, now I need vari power to see almost as well as I used to a few decades ago with no scope.  Grateful for flouro targets these days and looking forward to seeing some keen men out there who can really shoot with the basic gear :Have A Nice Day:  I always enjoy learning from others.

Gotta go load some up.

----------


## Maca49

> Woo hoo .. I sense a challenge looming ... Bring your wallet next farm trip @Maca49 with some paper stuff in  it...  Cant at the moment the range is two feet under water ...
> 
>  Recoil sensitivity is all relevant to the reward...   As challenger you can even go first he he ....


And we will shoot in the dark!

----------


## Maca49

> I got my walking sticks and my leg braces--- hell, I'm nearly a transformer. Got a bipod as well--- attached to my hips.
> 
> It's got adjustable hinges as well-- trouble is they're stuffed. 
> Eyes are a bit dim, my belt has gotten too short; but heck, my rifle is A 1. (And it has never had a bipod attached)
> 
> I'm still good at eating bbq sausages though!
> 
> Started off long while back with vee sights, then apetures, then 2 1/2 power Bushnell, then 4 power Leupold, now I need vari power to see almost as well as I used to a few decades ago with no scope.  Grateful for flouro targets these days and looking forward to seeing some keen men out there who can really shoot with the basic gear I always enjoy learning from others.
> 
> Gotta go load some up.


So those clover leafs the other day were what?

----------


## Gapped axe

My Bro and I will be there, thanks.

----------


## mucko

Looks like we are going to have Scribe pop in and say hi on Sunday be good to see him.

----------


## Gapped axe

amen to that

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like we are going to have Scribe pop in and say hi on Sunday be good to see him.


Say hello for me Mucko. He is a bloody nice knowledgeable fellah and I for one miss his presence on this forum.

----------


## mucko

> Say hello for me Mucko. He is a bloody nice knowledgeable fellah and I for one miss his presence on this forum.


Will do mate @Rushy and your spot on about him.

----------


## Woody

Sheer luck!

----------


## Maca49

Yeah sure! You bringing the sausages or the beer?  :Thumbsup:  might dirty the barrel at the range on Sat if it's clear.

----------


## Gapped axe

If any of you Tauranga, BOP people are going and want to car pool (read socialise ) Let me know via vegas

----------


## Maca49

GA thanks Woody an I are leaving from Kinloch Sunday morning. I'm going to Taupo Friday night, we will go thru Bennydale, have seats for two more if it worked for you?

----------


## Woody

I hear the sausages are already arranged over there, so I'll bring some hops.
Having more than one rifle is as bad as having more than one woman,--just brings on confusion and grief, and more expense. We never learn! Soooo, I guess I will have to visit the range sometime before Sunday to try to sort myself out.

----------


## Maca49

It's a tough life there Woody  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> It's a tough life there Woody


Yep and you have to live it on the edge Maca. I am a bit worried by the comparison Woody made between firearms and women.  By my reckoning I am several rifles short of my quota.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I hear the sausages are already arranged over there, so I'll bring some hops.
> Having more than one rifle is as bad as having more than one woman,--just brings on confusion and grief, and more expense. We never learn! Soooo, I guess I will have to visit the range sometime before Sunday to try to sort myself out.


Never seen two rifles get up and fight. Women on the other hand.....

----------


## Gillie

Weather is looking good. We are setting the course tomorrow so it'll be all ready for Sunday  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pop Shot

> Any one down manawatu way thinking of heading up for this shoot? I may be keen and could fit a couple of guys in if  any one wants a ride. Would drive up Saturday night and stay some where then straight home after the shoot.


 @Blaser

Would've been keen but its probably too later notice now.

Only just saw this post.

----------


## hunter308

Looking forward to meeting you guys on sunday see you all then

----------


## mucko

Just had a sneak peek at the coarse its going to be a good day guys a nice breeze whipping though the coarse should push the best of us. see you all tomorrow $20 cash on the day to cover expenses 09:30 safety brief then in to it.  :Yuush:  :Yuush:  :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

Visited @Neckshot this arvo he was ready to depart and meet all you good fellas @muckos range.  Don't let him win this one Mucko :Grin:

----------


## AzumitH

One more sleep to go, maximum excitement!

----------


## mucko

Well the first Te Kuiti Field shoot is complete, and we had a awesome day with two new members are going to come on board, plenty of good and not so good shooting taking place Gillie and his dad put forward a great coarse. i would strongly encourage everyone to attend a Gillie shoot, to all the members and non members that attended thanks for making today one to remember the bar will be set higher next time, in the next day or two Gillie will post a report with photos and results. Thanks to my awesome wife for all her work behind the scenes setting up the food and drinks for the BBQ you are a legend  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  i hope to be hosting again late feb early march next year.

----------


## AzumitH

Was a really good day, mucko and Gillie confirmed for good bastards.

Looking forward to photos!

----------


## hunter308

Was a bloody good day had a lot of fun and learned a bit about my shooting, was stoked to hit the 300 meter gong. Big thanks to mucko and his wife for hosting us who stayed the night and the event. Also thanks to Gille and Malcolm for setting up a damn good and challenging course. Most of all was good to meet all of the good buggers who turned up for this event thanks for making it a successful one with the attendance rate

----------


## Maca49

Awesome day Mucko, congrats to the Gillies for putting on a great shoot. I'll be back! Great big thanks to Mrs Mucko and yourself for the great food. Ready for bed now I'm poked!

----------


## Rushy

> I'm poked!


I thought it was a shooting day Maca.

----------


## mucko

> I thought it was a shooting day Maca.


I took a leaf out of your book mate, they ate like kings. in return it was great company

----------


## Rushy

> I took a leaf out of your book mate, they ate like kings. in return it was great company


Yeh sorry I missed it Mucko. As it turns out I would have rather been down there with you.

----------


## mucko

> Yeh sorry I missed it Mucko. As it turns out I would have rather been down there with you.


Next time mate  @Rushy this forum is blessed with a bunch of great guys i would gladly shoot or hunt with any of these guy we need to get a report from @Philipo as to how his weekend went, and i finally meet  @Neckshot what a great guy.

----------


## Rushy

Yep he is high on my list to meet.  Perhaps at the Sika Show if he comes up.

----------


## Maca49

> I thought it was a shooting day Maca.


It was a shooting day Rushy, most shots I've put thru the Sako and I learnt it takes 5 in the mag. FFS and it doesn't blow smoke like some of the others I own!

----------


## hunter308

> It was a shooting day Rushy, most shots I've put thru the Sako and I learnt it takes 5 in the mag. FFS and it doesn't blow smoke like some of the others I own!


  @Maca49 I was actually half pie expecting to see you turn up with one of those smoke blowing blunderbusses of yours  :Grin:  +1  @mucko about the separate report from  @Philipo about how his weekend went  :Grin:

----------


## AzumitH

Also I have decided that I will bring the Mosin along to the next shoot, since the sights adjust out to 2000m it must mean that 350m will be really easy.

----------


## Bagheera

It was a good social event, not too competitive, yet allowed Gillie to exercise his knack for making what could be a straightforward shot into a gnarly bodytwisting challenge and also wracking up the psychological pressure at times.  At the end of the day, a lot more gongs were hit than you'd have thought possible. All us shooters there, high or low score, will have learnt a bit and improved a bit too.  

What was it like, Phillipo, playing the field ?  Didn't seem to put you off your stride ...

----------


## Gapped axe

Take a Bow Mr and Mrs Mucko. Great hosts great venue. As a first timer (Gong Virgin) I really enjoyed the day. Gillie and Pa Gillie, thank you for an entertaining and helpful day. Appreciate all efforts. Also great to meet other forum Members. 10 out of 10. P.S Nice Pup Mucko, take her out tomorrow at 1600hrs and intercept the Cock pheasant that was walking back up the Hill from the other house towards the milking shed on the fence line.

----------


## mucko

i am still buzzing i had a awesome day with a bunch of like minded guys, really happy that everyone enjoyed the day, i need to get more gongs that is so much fun

----------


## Gapped axe

Get bigger one's

----------


## mucko

> Get bigger one's


yeah barn doors

----------


## mucko

@Blaser  @Neckshot  @Philipo thanks guys for making the long trip up to my place. top blokes all of you

----------


## Philipo

Yeah thanks @mucko or should we call you "Big Dawg" and to Mrs Mucko for your fine hospitality, was good to catch up. Ur a good cunt  :Thumbsup: 

Was a great weekend, the southern boys got home in one piece ( thanks to Blaser for bringing us up )  and thanks to @Gillie & Malcom for setting up another fine shoot, the more of these I do the more I enjoy em  :Cool: 

Yes the day didn't start to well but it came right in the end, I actually quite enjoyed using a few new bang sticks cheers @Neckshot, @Blaser & @Bagheera for letting me blast off ya bombs, just call me "Philipo the gun whore" blahaha & watch out one day I will have my shit sorted "YEAR RIGHT"

----------


## Whisper

Awesome day, awesome bunch of guys, thanks to all - 'nuff said.

----------


## hunter308

> Yeah thanks @mucko or should we call you "Big Dawg" and to Mrs Mucko for your fine hospitality, was good to catch up. Ur a good cunt 
> 
> Was a great weekend, the southern boys got home in one piece ( thanks to Blaser for bringing us up )  and thanks to @Gillie & Malcom for setting up another fine shoot, the more of these I do the more I enjoy em 
> 
> Yes the day didn't start to well but it came right in the end, I actually quite enjoyed using a few new bang sticks cheers @Neckshot, @Blaser & @Bagheera for letting me blast off ya bombs, just call me *"Philipo the gun whore"* blahaha & watch out one day I will have my shit sorted "YEAR RIGHT"


Bloody gun whore alright but you had to do something you had no choice after the browning shit itself while sighting it in hope you are able to get it fixed without to much hassle  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Mucko did Scribe make it down?

----------


## 7mmwsm

Great day Mucko. Never shot gongs before so wasn't really sure what to expect. Thanks also to the Gillie clan for running it, and a very big thank you to Mrs Mucko for the feed. 
Good to meet you all, but I'm still not sure who you all are on here. 
Thanks all.
Jeff

----------


## mucko

> Mucko did Scribe make it down?


his vehicle broke down so he wasnt able to make it, meet a heap of good buggers. you would of had a ball rushy.

----------


## mucko

> Great day Mucko. Never shot gongs before so wasn't really sure what to expect. Thanks also to the Gillie clan for running it, and a very big thank you to Mrs Mucko for the feed. 
> Good to meet you all, but I'm still not sure who you all are on here. 
> Thanks all.
> Jeff


Thanks for coming Jeff was good to meet you, if you want to hit gongs again your welcome to pop out for a shoot

----------


## Neckshot

Cheers for hosting us mucko and give your wife a cheers to mate.I went up there to meet a bunch of good buggers and did just that.As for whorlipo!!! I don't blame him for dumping my rifle for a blaser at the end because after the shoot Blaser let myself loose on his blaser and I love it plastic washers and all.........I'm getting one when I'm cashed up :Grin:  :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## Gillie

Was a very enjoyable event. Good to meet a few people as well as catch up with a few mates. 20 competitors in all, 15 of them forum members which is an awesome turn out!

Big thanks to Mucko and Mrs Mucko for their hospitality, for allowing us to host a shoot on the property, and for great post shoot BBQ! Cheers very much to the guys who helped us pull the course in afterwards. Certainly made the job a lot easier for Malcolm and I.

Shooting difficulty was well balanced for the competitors I thought. No-one hit all the targets but everyone hit a few.  
Ill post the results and a few photos after i go through them.

----------


## peril 787b

Awesome day had by myself, and I think everyone else thoroughly enjoyed it too.  I don't think there could have been any complaints as all ran so smoothly.  Being my first ever organised shoot like that I didn't know what to expect, but I had an absolute blast, scored low but learnt a lot about myself, my rifle and picked up a few hints by watching others and their techniques.  I'll definitely be coming to more as long as I'm welcome with my dirty Norinco (must have been the cheapest rifle there)...
Cheers to Mucko(Dawg) and Mrs Mucko for the use of the property and the mean feed at the end of the day.  
As to Gillie and Malcolm, you guys run a tight ship, and put on a really well run competition.  Thanks for organizing it.

----------


## Woody

Yep. I heartily agree with all the preceding comments. Very well run, great company and superb host and hostess. Thanks to everyone. I certainly look forward to more.

----------


## Maca49

> Great day Mucko. Never shot gongs before so wasn't really sure what to expect. Thanks also to the Gillie clan for running it, and a very big thank you to Mrs Mucko for the feed. 
> Good to meet you all, but I'm still not sure who you all are on here. 
> Thanks all.
> Jeff


Next time name tags a must!

----------


## Maca49

> Cheers for hosting us mucko and give your wife a cheers to mate.I went up there to meet a bunch of good buggers and did just that.As for whorlipo!!! I don't blame him for dumping my rifle for a blaser at the end because after the shoot Blaser let myself loose on his blaser and I love it plastic washers and all.........I'm getting one when I'm cashed up
> 
> bloody shit phone


That's a down payment on a small house man!

----------


## Neckshot

> That's a down payment on a small house man!


Gisa loan uncle  :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## mucko

> Next time name tags a must!


i had thought of that but thought you tough buggers would tell me to piss off LOL  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

> Awesome day had by myself, and I think everyone else thoroughly enjoyed it too.  I don't think there could have been any complaints as all ran so smoothly.  Being my first ever organised shoot like that I didn't know what to expect, but I had an absolute blast, scored low but learnt a lot about myself, my rifle and picked up a few hints by watching others and their techniques.  I'll definitely be coming to more as long as I'm welcome with my dirty Norinco (must have been the cheapest rifle there)...
> Cheers to Mucko(Dawg) and Mrs Mucko for the use of the property and the mean feed at the end of the day.  
> As to Gillie and Malcolm, you guys run a tight ship, and put on a really well run competition.  Thanks for organizing it.


 That norinco did quite well though I only counted two remingtons (mine and one other) most of them were tikkas and howas and only one milsurp rifle was used but it took a friggin blaser to win the shoot though I am sure that thing had homing bullets coming out of it  :Grin:

----------


## mucko

if i can get enough plate together i well setup a permanent coarse, i had so much fun on sunday. look out next time my 243 will be laser guided gong seeking bombs. :Thumbsup:  :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

Hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Blaser

Bloody great day, good to meet all your other buggers. Awesome hospitality @mucko, cheers.

Big thanks to @Gillie and Malcolm, excellent set up.

PS: The winning rifle isn't for sale!!!

----------


## Maca49

Great shooting @Blaser I enjoyed watching you, I think I might have even clapped, well done? :Cool:

----------


## AzumitH

> I only counted two remingtons (mine and one other)


My brothers R700 in .223 did really well, considering the hilarious amount of rounds that have gone down that barrel.  He's keen to come along to the next one  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

What flavour is you 260 @Neckshot?

----------


## mucko

> What flavour is you 260 @Neckshot?


Thats a fucking nice rifle what ever it is.

----------


## BRADS

Pretty sure Jase has a Winchester 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

He shoots well with it Mucko, and it might be for sale!! I believe, well I'll go to BLASERS

----------


## sakokid

heY thanks very much to mrs mucko, and mucko for hosting such  an outstanding event. Great hosts and top feed following. Gillie and malcolm  thanks to you for running such an enjoyable field shoot. It was  very well run and it was good to see that safety was paramount during the day and gillies preshoot  talk was well done so cheers for that guys. Nice to meet a few more forum dudes in person, and to be able to yarn away about rifles and hunting while waiting to shoot. I think I may just turn up for the next one.  Thanks to all. Sakokid.

----------


## Neckshot

> What flavour is you 260 @Neckshot?


Winchester mod 70 action  and Vulcan tube @Blaser shot ok!! :ORLY: .No maca my fire poker isn't for sale I will just buy another rifle one day and it will be a Blaser there is no doubt now :Grin:  and if I anoy Blaser enough he might let me shoot it again before then.

----------


## Gillie

Results and photos:
Name     		Score
Blaser		95
Gillie        		85
Neckshot		80
Bagheera		80
7mmWSM		80
Philipo		75
Maca49		70
SakoKid		65
Azumith		60
Woody		60
Whisper		60
Mucko		45
Hunter308		35
BGA         		35
Peril 785B		30

Non-forum members and those who didn't put their forum name on the score sheet have not had their score displayed here.

----------


## Neckshot

Great pics Gillie that camera takes some awesome ones.

----------


## hunter308

Some great pics  @Gillie oh yeah also we forgot to thank @Gapped axe for that lovely smoked trout he put on the table was very moreish

----------


## Maca49

Who's the old grey headed bastard with a crinkled up face and his mouth open! :O O:

----------


## Dundee

> Who's the old grey headed bastard with a crinkled up face and his mouth open!


That is some old Maca :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

You get you C scan and I'll get my hair dyed! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

Well done lads. Middle of the field Maca.

----------


## BushHunter

Sounds like a bloody good event, Must sign up for the next one I think.

----------


## hunter308

> Sounds like a bloody good event, Must sign up for the next one I think.


Please do I for one will be doing it again when there is another in the waikato or anywhere else I can afford to travel to

----------


## mucko

@Gillie fantasic photos mate and a personal thanks to you and your dad bloody outstanding effort. @Gapped axe thank you very much for the fresh smoked trout it was amazing. thanks to everyone who attended great shooting and great fun. i am hooked on this type of shooting. i now know i have a 45% chance of hitting something and not the 80% i thought i would be. to everyone hunting you owe it to yourself to get along to a Gillie run shoot and measure yourself againt your self. i now have about 10 months before i host again so practice practice practice. Thanks again everyone. :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

> Sounds like a bloody good event, Must sign up for the next one I think.


 it was so good and well regarded i think i would make a real effort to sort some prizes out next time.

----------


## Maca49

Oldest competitor ? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Oldest competitor ?


You lucky Rushy didn't turn up you old fossill :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Woody got the wood on me, Rushys just a lad! :Grin:

----------


## mucko

> Woody got the wood on me, Rushys just a lad!


 that @Woody is a good bugger

----------


## Blaser

Here you go @Neckshot

MVI_3506_zps94c4a013.mp4 Video by AlisterBradley | Photobucket

----------


## Neckshot

> Here you go @Neckshot
> 
> MVI_3506_zps94c4a013.mp4 Video by AlisterBradley | Photobucket


"Shouldn't have done that" :Grin:  :Grin: 
Cheers Mate....................................im already working on it.

----------


## Maca49

> "Shouldn't have done that"
> Cheers Mate....................................im already working on it.


Hi Ho Hi Ho its off to work I go.................. mission in mind!

----------


## Gillie

Top five calibres, rifles, scopes:
1st => 22-250, Blaser, Kahles 418TT
2nd => 223, Sako 85, Swarovski 3-9x36
3rd => 223, Sako Vixen, Kahles 4x
4th => 260AI, Winchester Mod 70, Leupold VX3 4.5-14 CDS
5th => 7mm08, Sako 85, Schmidt & Bender PMII

Well pretty sure anyway. Memory can be a little fuzzy...  :Grin:

----------


## sako75

good to see Sako had 3 placings in the top 5  :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

> Top five calibres, rifles, scopes:
> 1st => 22-250, Blaser, Kahles 418TT
> 2nd => 223, Sako 85, Swarovski 3-9x36
> 3rd => 223, Sako Vixen, Kahles 4x
> 4th => 260AI, Winchester Mod 70, Leupold VX3 4.5-14 CDS
> 5th => 7mm08, Sako 85, Schmidt & Bender PMII
> 
> Well pretty sure anyway. Memory can be a little fuzzy...


Fark no wonder I didnt win with all that high end shit! 7th was a nice Sako 6.5 with a crappy old VX3 3-6 power, with hold over/side range adjustment for elevation and windage!!! guess and pray technology :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gillie

> Fark no wonder I didnt win with all that high end shit! 7th was a nice Sako 6.5 with a crappy old VX3 3-6 power, with hold over/side range adjustment for elevation and windage!!! guess and pray technology


Yep, that high end gear is certainly a problem. I mean i could try and blame my vixen for being the reason i missed a couple of targets... but sadly this is not the case... somehow it is always my fault. Its like I can hear it judging me...
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> Yep, that high end gear is certainly a problem. I mean i could try and blame my vixen for being the reason i missed a couple of targets... but sadly this is not the case... somehow it is always my fault. Its like I can hear it judging me...


Thats a change from you judging me  :Grin:  I have no doubt that it's more to do with the shooters ability to shoot than what gear they have

bloody shit phone

----------


## peril 787b

Just to add in, last place of the forum members (but 17 of 20 for total comp) with 6 hits (and 14 misses) was a Norinco Bushmaster with a Ranger 3-9x40 scope (no elevation or windage adjustment), shooting steel case 123 gn Tula steel case  :Have A Nice Day: 
Hold over for the 349 metre target was a whopping 1.2 metres!!! (zeroed for 100m)

----------


## Gillie

> Thats a change from you judging me


All part of the service we provide when running a shoot.  :Psmiley:

----------


## peril 787b

Just to add in, last place of the forum members (but 17 of 20 for total comp) with 6 hits (and 14 misses) was a Norinco Bushmaster 7.62x39 with a Ranger 3-9x40 scope (no elevation or windage adjustment), shooting steel case 123 gn Tula steel case 
 :Have A Nice Day: 
Hold over for the 349 metre target was a whopping 1.2 metres!!! (zeroed for 100m)

----------


## Maca49

> Yep, that high end gear is certainly a problem. I mean i could try and blame my vixen for being the reason i missed a couple of targets... but sadly this is not the case... somehow it is always my fault. Its like I can hear it judging me...


Gillie I know you were just being kind to the blaser, you dont need to make any excuses :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

> Just to add in, last place of the forum members (but 17 of 20 for total comp) with 6 hits (and 14 misses) was a Norinco Bushmaster 7.62x39 with a Ranger 3-9x40 scope (no elevation or windage adjustment), shooting steel case 123 gn Tula steel case 
> 
> Hold over for the 349 metre target was a whopping 1.2 metres!!! (zeroed for 100m)


And you forgot your tape measure!

----------


## Maca49

> Thats a change from you judging me  I have no doubt that it's more to do with the shooters ability to shoot than what gear they have
> 
> bloody shit phone


Yeah sure who needs a better rifle and scope then?If its not going to improve you shooting or is it just to perve at?

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah sure who needs a better rifle and scope then?If its not going to improve you shooting or is it just to perve at?


And fondle  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> All part of the service we provide when running a shoot.


A good service aswell :Have A Nice Day: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## Neckshot

> Yeah sure who needs a better rifle and scope then?If its not going to improve you shooting or is it just to perve at?


It's about having the best rifle action going imo :Grin: .but next shoot bring your fossil fuel powder gun uncle  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## Rushy

> It's about having the best rifle action going imo.but next shoot bring your fossil fuel powder gun uncle


Careful Neckshot. He has several blunderbusses

----------


## Gillie

> Careful Neckshot. He has several blunderbusses


Ha! He would need several to keep up with the time limits...  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Ha! He would need several to keep up with the time limits...


His entourage of man servants would load and pass Gillie. Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## hunter308

> Top five calibres, rifles, scopes:
> 1st => 22-250, Blaser, Kahles 418TT
> 2nd => 223, Sako 85, Swarovski 3-9x36
> 3rd => 223, Sako Vixen, Kahles 4x
> 4th => 260AI, Winchester Mod 70, Leupold VX3 4.5-14 CDS
> 5th => 7mm08, Sako 85, Schmidt & Bender PMII
> 
> Well pretty sure anyway. Memory can be a little fuzzy...


Rumor has it my Remington 270 was one of the loudest rifles there so it got somewhere on that part   :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> Rumor has it my Remington 270 was one of the loudest rifles there so it got somewhere on that part


It was bloody awful hahahahahahahahaha  :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

> Ha! He would need several to keep up with the time limits...


All single shot cartridge guns would be interesting to shoot full loads over some of those distances, be mighty lob shots, but you can reload them fairly fast!

----------


## Maca49

> It's about having the best rifle action going imo.but next shoot bring your fossil fuel powder gun uncle 
> 
> bloody shit phone


Ones called a BLASER fucken awful rifle, and believe it's the best model they've produced! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Maca49

> His entourage of man servants would load and pass Gillie. Ha ha ha ha.


All females Rushy, end of the day with that lot they'd be fully loaded! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

> Top five calibres, rifles, scopes:
> 1st => 22-250, Blaser, Kahles 418TT
> 2nd => 223, Sako 85, Swarovski 3-9x36
> 3rd => 223, Sako Vixen, Kahles 4x
> 4th => 260AI, Winchester Mod 70, Leupold VX3 4.5-14 CDS
> 5th => 7mm08, Sako 85, Schmidt & Bender PMII
> 
> Well pretty sure anyway. Memory can be a little fuzzy...


3 of those nice ladies were lucky enough to be fondled by me, Weren't they lucky blahahaha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> 3 of those nice ladies were lucky enough to be fondled by me, Weren't they lucky blahahaha


Whorelipo  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## hunter308

> Whorelipo 
> 
> bloody shit phone


Only because his browning decided to stop loving him and he thought he would see if the grass was greener on the other side of the fence  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmwsm

If any one is interested, sixth place was a shitty old Remington in 220 swift. Three of the four I missed should have been dead. They were at 120-130 metres. The fourth was the 312(?) on the second to last stage.

----------


## Gillie

> 3 of those nice ladies were lucky enough to be fondled by me, Weren't they lucky blahahaha


Don't know about them being lucky... but i do know two of them were very deliberately kept out of your hands... particularly after what we saw you do to your browning... :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> If any one is interested, sixth place was a shitty old Remington in 220 swift. Three of the four I missed should have been dead. They were at 120-130 metres. The fourth was the 312(?) on the second to last stage.


Noted but nice calibre!

----------


## Bagheera

> Top five calibres, rifles, scopes:
> 1st => 22-250, Blaser, Kahles 418TT
> 2nd => 223, Sako 85, Swarovski 3-9x36
> 3rd => 223, Sako Vixen, Kahles 4x
> 4th => 260AI, Winchester Mod 70, Leupold VX3 4.5-14 CDS
> 5th => 7mm08, Sako 85, Schmidt & Bender PMII
> 
> Well pretty sure anyway. Memory can be a little fuzzy...


Often you get the top places taken by wuss-bag rabbit calibers.
When I get the say, it will be like the Taupo Branch BIG BALLS shoot with a minimum foot poundage.

Nah - actually its like Gillie says its the nut behind the butt.  Real keen shooters will have a .22 cal but I expect they would still come out on top placings if they used .308s.  Same goes for the expensive gear - someone who shoots a lot justifies spending a lot on it but you don't have to.  I reckon also, someone who has a nice reliable, good feeling, clear sighted rifle enjoys it more and gets out to more shoots.  Another factor could be, like Woody said, that sticking with one expensive rifle is cheaper in the long run and you know about the man with one gun ...   There were plenty of nice gear all the way up and down the rankings, several more nice sakos, the switch barrel Carl Gustav and the customised 6.5x55 that cost under $400 I'm told.  

Age is another thing: generally older shooters shoot better (up to about 60yo IMHO). A 20 something is really up against it in competition (but not in having fun - it's a level playing field there !).  It was good to see a pretty even spread of ages across the decades.

----------


## Bagheera

> 3 of those nice ladies were lucky enough to be fondled by me, Weren't they lucky blahahaha


You did very well - no first date performance anxiety there !
Maybe this "man with one gun" thing isn't all its cracked up to be.

----------


## hunter308

> Often you get the top places taken by wuss-bag rabbit calibers.
> When I get the say, it will be like the Taupo Branch BIG BALLS shoot with a minimum foot poundage.
> 
> Nah - actually its like Gillie says its the nut behind the butt.  Real keen shooters will have a .22 cal but I expect they would still come out on top placings if they used .308s.  Same goes for the expensive gear - someone who shoots a lot justifies spending a lot on it but you don't have to.  I reckon also, someone who has a nice reliable, good feeling, clear sighted rifle enjoys it more and gets out to more shoots.  Another factor could be, like Woody said, that sticking with one expensive rifle is cheaper in the long run and you know about the man with one gun ...   There were plenty of nice gear all the way up and down the rankings, several more nice sakos, the switch barrel Carl Gustav and the customised 6.5x55 that cost under $400 I'm told.  
> 
> Age is another thing: generally older shooters shoot better (up to about 60yo IMHO). A 20 something is really up against it in competition (but not in having fun - it's a level playing field there !).  It was good to see a pretty even spread of ages across the decades.


Fully agree with your post bagheera, my lowly remington 700 sps only has a bushnell trophy XLT scope on it and I am happy with it, for me it is comfortable to shoot so why should I try to look at the grass on the other side of the fence even though I still want another 7mm08 or a 280rem the 270 fills my needs in a hunting caliber for a while  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Often you get the top places taken by wuss-bag rabbit calibers.
> When I get the say, it will be like the Taupo Branch BIG BALLS shoot with a minimum foot poundage.
> 
> Nah - actually its like Gillie says its the nut behind the butt.  Real keen shooters will have a .22 cal but I expect they would still come out on top placings if they used .308s.  Same goes for the expensive gear - someone who shoots a lot justifies spending a lot on it but you don't have to.  I reckon also, someone who has a nice reliable, good feeling, clear sighted rifle enjoys it more and gets out to more shoots.  Another factor could be, like Woody said, that sticking with one expensive rifle is cheaper in the long run and you know about the man with one gun ...   There were plenty of nice gear all the way up and down the rankings, several more nice sakos, the switch barrel Carl Gustav and the customised 6.5x55 that cost under $400 I'm told.  
> 
> Age is another thing: generally older shooters shoot better (up to about 60yo IMHO). A 20 something is really up against it in competition (but not in having fun - it's a level playing field there !).  It was good to see a pretty even spread of ages across the decades.


Hoy ya cheeky whipper snapper! What about us over 60! Woodys Shultz and Larsen 308 is nice. Pity he doesn't know up from down cause he would have been right up there! :Cool:

----------


## Philipo

> You did very well - no first date performance anxiety there !
> Maybe this "man with one gun" thing isn't all its cracked up to be.


Yeah cheers Chris, shooting a lot of different rifles in a comp like that isn't something ya do very often & was quite good fun ( did also help that they were all very nice accurate set ups ) but there's nothing like using something ya know and fits like your own bang stick  


You don't need all the "flash harry" gear to shoot well at a comp like this, as said partly it's the "nut behind the butt" but you also need a set up that works, is accurate & you have confidence in  :Cool:

----------


## hunter308

> Yeah cheers Chris, shooting a lot of different rifles in a comp like that isn't something ya do very often & was quite good fun ( did also help that they were all very nice accurate set ups ) but there's nothing like using something ya know and fits like your own bang stick  
> 
> 
> You don't need all the "flash harry" gear to shoot well at a comp like this, as said partly it's the "nut behind the butt" but you also need a set up that works, is accurate & you have confidence in


Fully Agree Phil

----------


## Woody

> Hoy ya cheeky whipper snapper! What about us over 60! Woodys Shultz and Larsen 308 is nice. Pity he doesn't know up from down cause he would have been right up there!


Yeah. Bit of a brain fade or something goin on there. Doesn't help to screw the sight down instead of up.  Never mind; gotta give the youngers a run now and a gain eh!

----------


## 7mmwsm

Browsing through a recent shooting publication and who do I spot?
Philipo getting intimate with yet another rifle.

----------


## AzumitH

The man clearly has no shame.

----------


## Gillie

At least that one was his!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

